# best ammo?



## rugermk2 (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi all, just bought a new xdm 5.25 in 40 cal. I was wondering what ammo shoots the best out of everyone elses. I keep 180gr pdx1s in my sr40, but white box winchester hps shoot the best out of it. Any info or opinions are welcomed. Thank you


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

I use WWB and Blazer Brass....both work fine.....


----------



## mwbackus (Aug 22, 2012)

For practice I use Sellior & Bellot... For carry it's Speer Gold Dot or Cor-Bon DPX...


----------

